
Show HN: LogRocket – Record and Replay for Redux Apps - arbesfeld
https://logrocket.com
======
BMarkmann
This does look cool, and definitely illustrates the awesomeness of using redux
/ immutable state store. What is the pricing of the service like, though? I'd
prefer to see that without having to register...

~~~
arbesfeld
OP here- it's currently free as we are looking to collect feedback and see if
this is something people want :)

Down the road we will do monthly SaaS pricing based on how much time we save
developers.

------
pkriete
Speaking as a dev this looks really useful, but as a regular person rewatching
a browsing session really gives me the creeps. Any plans to provide privacy
controls?

~~~
arbesfeld
Hey! OP here.

We provide APIs to censor data before it hits our server, and some privacy-
conscious companies choose to use this in QA/staging and not production.

We're looking to add e2e encryption soon which will make it so that _we_ can't
read your data. Eventually we want to allow user-level encryption, so that you
have to explicitly ask users for permission to view their recordings.

------
leshow
This looks a lot more full featured than the 0.18 Elm release I was waiting
months for.

~~~
tree_of_item
Well, they probably have an entire team of paid engineers working on it, and a
business model to make additional money. Can you really blame Evan for not
being as full featured as that?

~~~
brwr
OP said their team is only three people.

~~~
bbcbasic
That's three more than Elm has. (Founder has day job)

~~~
leshow
Really? Elm is an open source project and anyone can contribute. Github shows
81 contributors: [https://github.com/elm-
lang/core/graphs/contributors](https://github.com/elm-
lang/core/graphs/contributors) (this is just for elm core, the compiler has
its own set of contributors)

I think it's fair to criticise the release

------
zeeg
How does the integration work with Sentry?

Aside, would love to explore if we can make a richer integration. We added
some functionality recently which is intended to allow certain kinds of
embedded data in Sentry reports (as well as aggregate data).

~~~
arbesfeld
Hey David :)

Right now we are using your JavaScript API to add a URL as metadata on a
frontend exception. Could definitely imagine some cool possibilities if you
allow content to be embedded in a Sentry report!

Will follow-up over email.

------
Desmond-Lim
Looks awesome - can't wait to use it on my app. Great product!

------
will_pseudonym
I would love to see some examples of how the service works, in particular the
session video feature. I couldn't easily find any examples on the home page or
the Docs page.

~~~
arbesfeld
Good question - we will write up a blog post soon going into details. Here is
the tl;dr:

\- A MutationObserver [1] listens for DOM node changes which are logged and
re-built in an iframe for replay.

\- We log various window events (mouse, scroll, resize) which are used during
the video reconstruction.

\- A Redux enhancer captures state changes - which are sent to a WebWorker,
diffed and then logged.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MutationObs...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/MutationObserver)

------
n0us
Awesome, but ironic that I had to completely reload the page to get new data,
since I'm guessing this is targeted at single page apps.

------
ggregoire
Looks amazing!

Questions for OP: Are you solo founder/worker? How did you get AOL, NBC, etc
using your product?

~~~
arbesfeld
Thanks ggregoire! :)

We are a tiny team of 3 out here in Boston. We are also the creators of a
React Native developer tool called AppHub
([https://apphub.io](https://apphub.io)) - so a lot of those users offered to
be beta testers for LogRocket.

~~~
ggregoire
That's nice. :) Best of luck with your new product!

------
brwr
Hey. The support button on the sidebar doesn't go anywhere. How do I ping you?

~~~
arbesfeld
Hey! You must have Ghostery installed :) (the support button links to our
Intercom)

You can reach me at matt at logrocket dot com.

~~~
brwr
Good call! I just whitelisted LogRocket instead. :)

------
parthi
This is really cool. It's like a more robust watchsend.com for web.

------
tashoecraft
Will it work for other implementations of redux? Like ngrx?

~~~
arbesfeld
Hey tashoecraft - it should! Looks like ngrx supports Redux enhancers, and
that it all we need.

------
rauljordan
Amazing! Can't wait to use this in production

------
alisson
Are you thinking about supporting Relay too?

~~~
arbesfeld
Hey alisson - we work with Relay apps as well, since you can see GraphQL
request/responses, console logs, and a session video.

We definitely help more with Redux because you can view the client-side state
at any moment. Hopefully with Relay 2 we can hook into the client-side storage
mechanism and help with debugging there.

